# Selling (1) Tivo Bolt and (2) Tivo Minis



## 4thesporty (Mar 1, 2016)

$450 shipped to the lower 48 if sold outside of eBay.

copied from my eBay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-TiVo-BOLT-2-TiVo-Minis-w-lifetime-service-/272297319327?

This is a package that contains (1) TiVo Bolt (500GB) and (2) TiVo Minis.

I bought all three of these in February 2016 and have used them in my house since then. Everything works great but we have decided to go to a cable service that these are not compatible with (AT&T Uverse).

The two Minis come with lifetime service and the Bolt has service through February 2017 (see screen shot for confirmation).

Each unit comes with its original power cord, HDMI cable, and remote. All is in the original packaging and will ship just like the last picture.

This auction is NO RESERVE AND FREE SHIPPING! GOOD LUCK!

edit: Because it has been asked, the two TiVo Minis are the newest generation units. The remotes that come with them are RF. No need for line of sight. The Bolt also comes with an RF remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Lifetime on the Bolt?


----------



## 4thesporty (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Lifetime on the Bolt?


No, Bolt came with 1 year of service....service till late February 2017.

Lifetime on the two Minis.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Any interest in selling one of the Minis with remote separately?


----------



## 4thesporty (Mar 1, 2016)

This is Sold.


----------

